# Sexual Health (in Guadalajara)



## phillegitimate (May 16, 2010)

Hi all, I'm new to this site..

It's about time I had a sexual health check-up. At home I'd just go to my GP and he'd organise everything. Here, though, I'm not really sure how to proceed. I don't have a regular GP or anything; haven't needed to see a doctor about anything (touch wood).

Does anyone know if I can just go along to see a GP here, or if I need to go to a specific clinic or something for sexual health matters?

If so, does anyone know of a (good) sexual health clinic in Guadalajara?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I would suggest that you visit a GP and ask his recommendation for a specialist, if needed.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

You can go directly to a medical lab and have them run the various tests without a Dr's order. The lab results will also show "positive" or "negative", or for other results, the normal ranges. If you need more than just bloodwork, you can take the results with you to a GP or a urologist.


----------



## phillegitimate (May 16, 2010)

Guys thanks for the quick response. It's good to know I don't need a doctor's order but yeah, i suppose it does make a lot of sense to seek out a good doctor just for another point of contact. Thanks again...


----------

